# '75 Motobecane Lechampion



## Phurious (Jul 14, 2019)

Greetings,

1975 Motobecane LeChampion or Miyata 912?

I've been looking to invest in a decent road bike, and was considering a nice Cannondale CAAD 6 with very decent upgrades for $800. But after some research I decided Steel was the way to go. I'm wondering if you guys think if this Motobecane is a good deal, or should I talk the price down? I offered $600 to begin from a best offer price tag, "$700 and it's mine he replies." But is now Willing to part with it for $650 if I'm serious. I've done some research and it seems a great bike. Want to get a second opinion.
It's a 61cm (I'm 6'3 with long legs)
It's all Campagnolo Nuovo Record
Headset and bars are Phillipe Pro
I'm Comparing it to a
Miyata 912 with Shimano 600 Groupset. With an asking price of $299.

What do you guys think? I'll post pictures of both. Please and thank you for any advice!

-Phurious









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltermitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Sometimes it's very acceptable to just make the buy without resorting to parsing out the nuances. You're having to give an in-person assessment of the condition, the fitment to you (individually), the availability of the bike and components etc etc. So if it tugs at your heartstrings, you pay and start tuning and riding. If you're in the least hesitant, that may indicate that your brain is thinking of another bike/parts combination and that
is also okay.


----------

